# Preg hamster and newborns! Help!



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

so its been a while snice i have breed my syrains but i finnaly got a pair to breed but its been so long im not 100% if i know everything like i used to ... i know not to tuch the babys til the around 2 weeks old as thats the safe mark and my hamster weighs 150 grams and she is 6 days preg she normally weighs 120 grams so if anyone could just run through everything i need to know just to be on the safe side that would be amazing! please include what todo when she is preg what to do at the meeting ( i have already done this but just for anyone else wwith the same qestion) what to do at birth and up till there aroun 8 weeks old many thanks Xx PetsAre4Life xX


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

You should have gone through this BEFORE breeding your hamster, I hope the hamsters are genetically clear of faults in the line? Do you know their genetic history at all?

For now mum will need a healthy diet but be careful that you don't up the protein too much as of yet because it can cause the babies to become over sized.
Clean the cage out 2-3 days before mum gives birth and make sure you take the wheel out.
Once mum has had the pups you need to only go in the cage to feed and water mum (you can up the protein (chicken, ham, eggs and such) because mum will need help to produce milk) but after 2-3 weeks when the eyes are open and the babies are spending more time out and about you can start handling the pups and clean out the cage except the nest.

By 4 weeks ALL boys need to be split into their own cage (girls can still stay with mum for now).

By 5-6 weeks (depending on the babies) they all need their own individual cage and this gives them a couple of weeks to adjust before they can be rehomed at 8-9 weeks old.

What are your reasons for wanting to breed?


----------



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

hi yes i know the history of all hamsters i breed i just wanted a check list  what you said was VERY helpful, my resons for breeding is trying to get a syrain colors torties! as they are very rare here.


----------

